# دراسة اقتصادية لصناعة حمض الكبريتيك



## الخزامى87 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رجائي إلى من لديه أي معلومات حول اي دراسة لإنشاء مصنع لحمض الكبريتيك (حبذا لو كان بالأردن)خاصة أسعار المواد والأدوات المستخدمة فيما لوكانت ال
Flow sheet
المرفقة تبين ما هي الأدوات المطلوب سعرها​


----------



## فيصل التميمي (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحبا 

ممكن اعرف شو بدك بالضبط 

لنل ممكن اجيب p&id
لمصنع السافوريك في الاردن وانا عملت مع اكبر مصنع للسلفريك في الاردن بس في الاردن نستورد الكلريت من العراق او السعوديه 

مشان هيك مستغرب ليش الاردن اذا كان الكبريتيك استيراد

و كمان بحاجة خامس اكسيد الفاناديوم (V2O5)
وبحاجه الى ABSORPTION TOWER 

MILTER +WASTE HEAT BOILER 

وكل هاي الاشياء من اوروبا وبالتالي الاردن بيشتروها 

يعني الكبريتيك غير متوفر والكتاليست غير متوفر والمعدات من امريكا واوروبا بالتالي الدراسه عن الاردن اظن غير مجديه 

على كل 
sulphure as powder melted to be liquid then goes to furnace to be SO2
after thes SO2 goes to catalytic reactor (catalystV2O))
TO BE SO3 THEN TO APSORBTION TOWER BY USING 
WATER SO3+H2O 
TO GET H2SO4 as final result 

then by using evaporators we increase the concentration up to 98.5%


هذا مختصر ومش عارف اذا ممكن اقدر اساعدك 
بس تحويل مصهور الكبريت الى ثاني اكسيد الكبريت يتم على شكل اكسده ليتشكل الغاز ثاني اكسيد الكبريت واطلاق حراره عاليه جدا يمكن استخدامها في انتاج لبخار المحمص وانتاج الكهرباء بالتالي (exothermic reaction )

فاذا ممكن تحديد المطلوب بالضبط والكميات المطلوبه ممكن ندخل في حسابات جدوى اقتصاديه ذات معنى مثل حساب اسعار المواد الخام والمعدات والعماله وحساب انتاج الكهرباء 

وشكرا


----------



## ارهينيوس (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر واللة وادعوا اللة لاهل غزة


----------



## فيصل التميمي (28 ديسمبر 2008)

اللهم انصر اهل غزه


----------



## الخزامى87 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

لاأدري ماذا أقول ولكن المشاعر تختلج في صدري وتتضارب الكلمات مابين التهاني لأهل غزة الأعزة الأبيين بشهدائهم اللذين تحلق أرواحهم في سمائها فرحة بما اتاها الله من فضله وبين التعازي ليس لهم بل لنا لتخاذلنا وصغارنا وعجزنا عن تقديم أدنى ما يمكن تقديمه لهم حتى أن هناك من يبخل بالدعاء فعلا 
اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين في غزة وسدد رميهم وارحمهم برحمتك الواسعة يا أرحم الراحمين
آآآآآآآآآآآآمين آآآآآآآآآآمين يارب​


----------



## الخزامى87 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*أهلا أخ فيصل وجزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك بالموضوع ومشاركتك بهذه المعلومات القيمة لكن في حقيقة المشكلة أننا نفترض أننا نريد إنشاء مصنع كهذا (لغاية التعلم فقط) حتى لو اضطررنا لاستيراد المواد من الخارج وهذا بالطبع قد لايجدي اقتصاديا لكن نريد تقديم **قيم تقريبية** لل **equipments** المستخدمة في مثل هذه المصانع:*
*مثلا ال **area,volume,power,heat duty,capacity** ... حسب كل **equipment*
*ثم تحديد **الكلفة المالية** لكل **equipment** مستخدمة على افتراض أن العدد المستخدم من كل نوع هو واحد فقط وليس أكثر*
*لعل المعطيات أوضح الآن..*​


----------



## عثمان الراوي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله واله وصحبه ومن والاه

هذه دراسة قديمة عسى ان تفيدكم ان شاء الله


----------



## الخزامى87 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ عثمان على هذه الدراسة مع أنها قديمة لكنها أفادتني كثيرا


----------



## سوبر الكرنك (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الخزامى87 قال:


> *أهلا أخ فيصل وجزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك بالموضوع ومشاركتك بهذه المعلومات القيمة لكن في حقيقة المشكلة أننا نفترض أننا نريد إنشاء مصنع كهذا (لغاية التعلم فقط) حتى لو اضطررنا لاستيراد المواد من الخارج وهذا بالطبع قد لايجدي اقتصاديا لكن نريد تقديم **قيم تقريبية** لل **equipments** المستخدمة في مثل هذه المصانع:*
> *مثلا ال **area,volume,power,heat Duty,capacity** ... حسب كل **equipment*
> *ثم تحديد **الكلفة المالية** لكل **equipment** مستخدمة على افتراض أن العدد المستخدم من كل نوع هو واحد فقط وليس أكثر*
> *لعل المعطيات أوضح الآن..*​


اخى العزيز انا ممكن افيدك لائنى صاحب مصنع كيماويات ومنظفات صناعية وانا على اتم استعداد لتصدير ما يخصك بدلا من الخارج وانا مستنى ردك وعلى اتنم استعداد للمساعدة وللمصدافية اريد النحدث معك 
اخوك : سوبر الكرنك


----------



## الخزامى87 (1 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي سوبرالكرنك لكن أنا حاليا أدرس الهندسة الكيميائية 
وهذه المعلومات تهمني فقط لغاية الدراسة ليس إلا....​


----------



## فيصل التميمي (1 يناير 2009)

سوبر الكرنك قال:


> اخى العزيز انا ممكن افيدك لائنى صاحب مصنع كيماويات ومنظفات صناعية وانا على اتم استعداد لتصدير ما يخصك بدلا من الخارج وانا مستنى ردك وعلى اتنم استعداد للمساعدة وللمصدافية اريد النحدث معك
> اخوك : سوبر الكرنك



السلام عليكم اخي سوبر الكرنك 

انا بصدد عمل مصنع منظفات في الاردن وارغب بمعرفة مدى المامك بالموضوع ونوعية المواد الموجوده لديك 

شكرا


----------



## بشار رائد (3 يناير 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## gresse (23 أبريل 2010)

*رد و استفسار عن حمض الكبريتيك و كيفية استيراده*

أخي الكريم لو أن بإمكاني المساعدة ؟
لكنني أبحث عن طريقة لإستيراد حمض الكبريتيك لأغراض صناعية فإذا كان لدى أحدكم اي معلومة مالية كانت او علمية او اية طريقة اخرى لإستيراده فجزاكم الله خيرا 
أخوكم من موريتانيا:59:


----------



## gresse (23 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم لو أن بإمكاني المساعدة ؟
لكنني أبحث عن طريقة لإستيراد حمض الكبريتيك لأغراض صناعية فإذا كان لدى أحدكم اي معلومة مالية كانت او علمية او اية طريقة اخرى لإستيراده فجزاكم الله خيرا 
أخوكم من موريتانيا:59:


----------

